# 17, suffering from Derealization for a year



## HybridElement (Mar 19, 2008)

I used to live with my step-father and my mother. Suffice to say they were not the greatest of parents. I lived with them for years and years.(There's more to this but not enough time to type it, have to go to the doctor's in a few minutes)

Then I became a anorexic.

After going to LaurelWood in Ga (THANK YOU!) I finally found my self living with the person who really loved me as a mother should, my grandmother.

But as soon as I left the hospital (Laurelwood) I've felt 'out og it', like I'm here but not....I feel frustrated and worried yes, but every thing else seems to just be a haze...

My doctors have put me on Xanex and Tran...something, can't recall the name ^.^;

Its gotten worse

(Maybe because I'm a senior and I'm about to graduate 0o...)

Please, I hope to get some kind of help by joining.


----------



## lainey B (Apr 14, 2008)

I have had experince dealing with a family member who has Derealization she gets in a real haze and and things just don't seem real. I have come here to learn more and to help and listen. I am the only family she has who believes her and want to learn more so I can help others like you and her. You are so young and I have all the hope in the world you will get through this, I read what you wrote and my heart goes out to you.

Take care.


----------



## power (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi my nameis Dawn. I haven't been anorexic but I was a drug addict and alcoholic for 20.

10 Years ago I took a journey into alternative medicine as had been to many counsellors and could not get the help I needed.

But even after 9 years of not touching a drink or drug ad many alternative therapists I was still experiencing very dark moods, suicidal and feeling like I am from another planet.

Finally I have been seeing a homeopath and we have found what the call a core remedy.

That means a remedy that absolutely hits your stuff on the head.

After much experimentation to find the core remedy we have got to one called Hydrogen and finally I am getting releif and feeling like I am part of this planet and I feel a permanent layer is being put over the dark dark hole I was falling into.

If this interests you, you can look up Homeopathic Hydrogen on the internet and see if what you read comes close to your feelings and if it does just find a constitutional homeopath in your area.

Good luck

Love and light
 
Dawn


----------

